# Kitchen/pantry Organization Ideas



## George & Bonnie (Feb 13, 2011)

We recently purchased an Outback 210RS and are really looking forward to our first road trip with it! We're experienced campers, but I've never seen anything written regarding kitchen organization ideas. We take an annual trip across country and are on the road for 6 or 7 weeks with numerous stops. We travel fully loaded with food and kitchen necessities. Therefore, the big question is how to keep everything in its place and still have it "at the ready" whenever you pull into a new camp site. I'd love to hear your tried and true ideas on organizing the pantry and cupboards for dishware/glasses/bowls/pots & pans/canned goods, etc.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Lots of ways to organize your kitchen, but we found a few tricks that may prove useful.

The cabinet doors tend to want to pop open while traveling. We solved that very easily and cheaply by purchasing "baby-proofing" loops intended for cabinets at home.

The loops go through the handles of two adjacent cabinets, and then you snug them down into a clip arrangement about the size of a pack of cards. The loops cannot go backwards (loosen) unless you press two releases on the clip. Babies cannot do that so the arrangement keeps the rug rats out of cabinets. But the two loops also hold the doors closed when your TT bounces around. Thus we avoided the expense of locks of some type, or changing the latching hardware, etc.

On kitchenware, we learned that a Corningware cereal bowl that drops onto the floor from a cabinet shatters into about 2 million little shards! It took us 30 minutes to clean it up, and every now and then one miniscule sliver we missed sticks in my foot. We replaced all the Corningware with plain plastic plates, cups, bowls, etc., from Wal-Mart!

Canned goods--we put them "down low" due to the weight--in our TT they are stashed, along with beer, canned sodas, etc., in slide-out plastic boxes from Wal-Mart that we put in the storage "cabinets" that are under the seats of the dining table.

We don't camp for as long a duration as you, so were a bit looser in packing the cabinets that, in our TT, are over the lounge chairs at the far rear of the TT. The laptops fit there, and if we needed more real storage space, the owners manuals and all the paperwork that goes with a TT would be relocated to less handy space. Those cabinets will help store food, cereal, etc., and the paperwork can just get hidden away since it usually is not needed.

Good luck!


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

We full time in our Outback. We got sliding spice racks from Target for the botton shelf of the cupboard above the sink. We don't have a problem with the doors popping open. We also put all the glad container in a box so they aren't loose. Our dishes are all in the top drawer nearest our door. That way if we eat outside we can grab them, or inside they are still right there. We did the couch mod and put all our pots and pans under the couch. Then we have a food pantry over by our table that holds all the food quite nicely. We have had that come open, so we put all the canned and heavy stuff as low as possible and save the upper shelves for bread and chips and things like that.

Hope this helps. 

You can see our mods on our web sites. Just search for them.


----------



## susan/vt (May 16, 2010)

I use plastic dishes as you already mentioned. I also use acrylic glasses. To keep my glasses and mugs from moving all around the cabinet and getting scratched up I use the perfect sense drawer organizer. I just use the enough sections to hold about a dozen glasses/mugs. I'm sorry I don't have a picture and the rig is in storage. This is what they look like in a drawer. http://www.amazon.com/Perfect-Sense-Drawer-Organizer/sim/B001IYOBFC/2


----------

